
NASA Finds Ancient Organic Material, Mysterious Methane on Mars - Thorondor
https://www.jpl.nasa.gov/news/news.php?feature=7154
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=17258492)

220+ points

